# PC und TV HDMI verbinden kein Ton



## Maschine20 (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo liebe Com,

Hatte vor einem halben Jahr hier einen Thread über meinen neuen PC erstellt und ihr habt mir fleißig beim Zusammenstellen geholfen.
Jetzt ist er schon seit einem halben Jahr im Betrieb. Ich bin begeistert. Durfte jetzt Far Cry 4 und Assassins Creed Unity in wahnsinnigen Grafiken genießen.
Noch ein kurzes Dankeschön hier für damals.

Kommen wir zum Thema. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auch diesmal wieder helfen.
Kurz noch zur Hardware, da das vielleicht wichtig werden könnte:

Grafikkarte: AMD R9 280x 
Soundkarte: Realtek HD Audio AMD
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5

Hier das Problem:

Ich schließe diesen, meinen neuen PC, über HDMI an meinen 
Toshiba 40L1343DG (Toshiba 40L1343DG 101,6 cm (40 Zoll) LED-Backlight-Fernseher, EEK A (Full HD, 100Hz AMR, DVB-T/-C/-S, CI+, Hotelmodus) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video)
 an.

Schließe ich meinen alten Laptop mit folgender Hardware:

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT
Soundkarte: IDT HD Audio CODEC

an den Toshiba an, ist alles wunderbar. Ton Bild alles da.
Schließe ich jetzt meinen neuen PC mit den oben genannten Komponenten an, bekomme ich leider kein Ton. 

Ist es überhaupt möglich Ton zu übertragen? Brauch ich doch noch zusätzliche Lautsprecher?

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn sich das möglichst billig lösen lässt.

Viele Grüße
Maschine20


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2014)

Unter den Soundoptionen musst du den Fernseher als Standard-Ausgabegerät auswählen. Am einfachsten machst du das, indem du auf das Lautstärke-Symbol rechts unten (neben der System-Uhr) mit rechter Maustaste anklickst. Dort müsstest du den Eintrag finden.
Sonst weiss der Rechner nicht dass du die Soundausgabe über HDMI haben willst.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Sofern du keinen Adapter mit im Spiel hast, musst Du nur, wie Sauerlandboy sagt, bei Sound den Ausgang auch aktivieren. Das geht zB auch per Start, Systemsteuerung, Hardware&Sound und dann nochmal Sound. Am besten klick "Sound" mal per Rechtsklick an, dann "Verknüpfung erstellen"  - dann hast Du für die Zukunft ein Symbol auf dem Desktop, mit dem Du per Doppelklick direkt zum Fenster für "Sound" kommst.

in dem Fenster hast Du dann so ne Art Liste, da müsste dann der Fernseher zu sehen sein und/oder die Grafikkarte mit ihrem HDMI-Ausgang. Einfach per Rechtsklick draufgehen und "als Standardgerät aktivieren" und am besten auch noch ".... Standardkommunikationsgerät" und dann per okay die Fenster schließen. Allerdings wird der Sound dann erst für die Sachen per HDMI aktiv, die du DANACH startest. 

Und so oder so KANN es immer mal Mucken, wenn man bei laufendem PC umsteckt - falls es nicht anders geht, würd ich den PC runterfahren, Monitor ab, HDMI dran, TV schon Mal einschalten und auf den HDMI-Ausgang stellen und erst dann den PC hochfahren


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme nicht weiter. Es ist kein Adapter im Spiel.. Der PC ist direkt mit dem Fernseher verbunden. Hab TV als Standartgerät angewählt. Heruntergefahren und neu gestartet. Ich bekomme keinen Ton. Das HDMI-Kabel muss am PC schon in der Grafikkarte stecken? Weil am Mainboard gibt es ja auch noch einen Ausgang aber das ist nur für interne Grafikeinheiten die ich ja mit meinem E3 Intel Prozessor nicht habe oder bin ich da falsch informiert?
Habt ihr noch ne andere Idee?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Hast du denn mal mehrere Dinge ausprobiert? Manche Games bocken nämlich und schalten erst dann um, wenn man auch im Spiel bei den Optionen noch umstellt. Der Windows-Begrüßungssound oder ne MP3, die du doppelklickst, müssten aber an sich zu hören sein. 

Kannst Du nen Screenshot von der Liste der Geräte im Sound-Fenster machen und posten?


Treiber für die Grafikkarte sind aber aktuell? Und das KOMPLETTE Treiberpaket installiert, nicht nur die nackten Grafiktreiber? Das Notebook geht am gleichen HDMI-Eingang, oder isses ein anderer?

Wenn alles nix hilft: es kann auch am Kabel liegen - ich hab den umgekehrten Fall. Mein PC mit ner AMD 7950 oder jetzt neu R9 290 geht problemlos, mein Notebook aber sendet keinen Ton - anderes HDMI-Kabel => Notebook geht...


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2014)

Man sollte auch beim Grafiktreiber schauen, das man auch den HDMI Treiber Installiert hat


----------



## Maschine20 (30. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Screenshot.

Wie komme ich auf meine ganzen Grafiktreiber? AMD Catalyst Control Center? Weil ich denke das könnte ein guter Punkt. Anderes Kabel habe ich probiert. Funktioniert immer noch nicht. Notebook geht zim gleichen Eingang rein.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Macht es denn einen Unterschied, wenn Du den LCD zuerst aus hast? Und mal ganz doof: rechts unten beim Lautsprechersymbol von Windows ist nicht zufällig ein rotes Kreuz, was den Lautsprecher durchgestrichen hat? 


Wegen der Treiber:  hier bei "Treiber manuell auswählen" AMD Grafiktreiber und Software  erst Desktopgrafiklösungen, dann Radeon R9 Serie, dann Radeon R9xx und dann die Windowsversion wählen.  Für win7 müsste dann ein 288MB-Download zu sehen sein, und drunter wäre noch eine Beta-Version (also ne Art "Test"-Treiber) mit 273MB. Nimm erst den mit 288, und wenn es damit nicht geht, dann auch mal den Beta testen. Nach der Installation PC jeweils neu starten


----------

